# Why arent cv's made like this



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.rexresearch.com/thompson/thompsnuj.htm..

Their called constant velocity joints..they require no extra lubrication and dont need a dust boot.. they've been used on farm equipment for quite some time and are supposed to be extremely tough..and with the price of some axles out there we need a way to get more angle out of them without the risk of breakage..and Ive also seen a double pivot joint on a jeep a while back that was lifted way high..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

id say ,they want u to break it, so u can buy more


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's a size thing... Jeep and tractor driveshafts are a LOT bigger than the CV shaft in an ATV... Also, those things do eventually need to be rebuilt... maybe not as soon as an ATV axle, but when they do need rebuilding, they are a PAIN to work on...


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

yea thats true..but everything can be scaled down..but what about having 2 knuckles inline on either side of the axle, CV's seem to turn around 50 degrees or so maybe more but its putting alot of stress on them,if there was two joints within an 1.5in of each other they could cut the angle down to like 25-30 each


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2385&highlight=thompson


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool...


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

that is what we need to invest in


----------

